# Worried about serotonin



## Guest (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi everyone,
My doctor gave me Celexa to try again. I was on it years ago and it seemed to help. I know i need to start on it again. But now im worried about somthing i was reading about. Serotonin Syndrome. When you get too much serotonin and you can die. Of course, i worry excessibly about everthing. I was all set to start on 5mgs, then increase to 10mg, when of course i had to read about it on the internet. Im scared to take it. Could i get it from taking 5 or 10mgs? I really want to start it again. Someone please help!!


----------



## berlin (Aug 19, 2004)

wasnt aware darkness, but Ive been on 30mg for a couple of years. Right at this minute ive not taken it for a week cause I keep forgetting to collect my prescription. Who knows? 
I can't even say I'd die happy?!! :shock:


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

At 10 mg, I highly, highly doubt it. 40 mg is the target dose for Celexa. I think the maximum dose is 60 mg which I have done. I think serotonin syndrome only usually happens when you mix an SSRI and MAOI or an MAOI and ecstasy. It can happen when you mix several serotoninergic drugs but is probably unlikely.


----------

